# ISO ground turkey ideas



## Angie (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought some ground turkey today.  Tomorrow we are going to have some corn on the cob and I want something with the ground turkey...but I do NOT want to turn on the oven.

I've never bought ground turkey before so I need some ideas.  We'll probably have potatoes with it.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 1, 2008)

you could make turkey burgers, just use instead of beef in your favorite recipe.

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

For my turkey burgers/patties I use:

ground turkey
teriyaki sauce (lots of it, too)
a bit of olive oil
chopped garlic
chopped water chestnuts
chopped pineapple (very fine) with a bit of the juice
spring onion, minced

Form into patties (they will be VERY moist) and grill turning ONCE only!  Don't cook too fast/high as they take a bit to get done, unless you make them thinner, that is.


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2008)

I use ground turkey for spaghetti and tacos. You can use it for chili.
Turkey burgers are a great suggestion too.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2008)

i hope you bought the 93%, not the all-white meat ground turkey. the all-white is too dry.

we pretty much have replaced ground beef with ground turkey in meatloaf and meatballs. 

per pound of ground turkey -

meatloaf: 2 large eggwhites, 4 slices of torn up white bread, parsley, thyme, sweated diced onions, ketchup, and milk.

meatballs: 1 jumbo egg, seasoned breadcrumbs, grated parmesan cheese, parsley, basil, and milk.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

As with Buckytom,  We use ground turkey for anything that calls for ground beef.

alot of people cant even tell teh difference.

I say go for the burgers


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2008)

Since my husband doesn't eat red meat, I use ground turkey & ground chicken constantly.

Anything you can do with ground beef/pork/lamb, etc., you can do with ground poultry.  The only difference is that because of the leanness of it, you do need to add a dollop or two of "fat" when browning it for something like chili, pasta dishes, etc., etc.  I usually use extra-virgin olive oil or canola oil, depending on what I'm making.

Turkey burgers - a gazillion different types - are a big favorite.  As is Turkey Chili, Meat Sauce for pasta, Swedish or Lemon/Caper Meatballs over egg noodles. . .   Like I said, any recipe that calls for ground meat can have ground turkey subbed in.


----------



## Cath4420 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Never really made meatballs*



buckytom said:


> i hope you bought the 93%, not the all-white meat ground turkey. the all-white is too dry.
> 
> we pretty much have replaced ground beef with ground turkey in meatloaf and meatballs.
> 
> ...


 
but I love them.... so I was just wondering, how much milk to use?


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 3, 2008)

I rarely use ground beef anymore.  I now sub ground turkey for ground beef in most recipes.   The hands down best turkey burger I've EVER had was the Jasmine Turkey burger on the food network site.  It's over the top!  You gotta try it.  II'Recipes : Jewels Turkey-Jasmine Burgers : Food Network


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

*Cheesey Turkey Burgers*

Cheesey Turkey Burgers

1 pkg ground turkey
4 oz light cream cheese
3 TB plain bread crumbs
1 small onion grated
salt/pepper to taste
1 tsp dried rosemary
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 TB chopped fresh parsely
Rolls
Favorite toppings

Combine Turkey, cream cheese, bread crumbs, onion,salt, pepper,rosemary,cheddar cheese, and parsley in medium bowl. Form into patties (makes approx 6 equal size patties). Grill or broil burgers for about 4 mins each side. Use favorite rolls and top with fav toppings.


----------



## Angie (Aug 3, 2008)

Well...I mixed it with some cooked rice, an egg, salt, pepper, hot sauce, soy sauce, a little oil and garlic powder.  Made patties.

It was good!


----------



## Dina (Aug 3, 2008)

Try making a chili with it with some red beans.  I usually combine ground beef with turkey to make a low fat meal like enchiladas and tacos.

We made turkey burgers with my son's smokey sauce, onions and bacon topped with pepper jack cheese, salad on honey wheat buns. They were delicious.


----------

